# Cheated and Used to get PR!!!



## farawayfromhome (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi,

I got married few years ago and was living an average couple life in my home country.

In June 2014 we got our Australian PR, so I decided to move to Australia.

Me and my decided that first I will move to Australia, settle down and find a job then I will bring my wife to Australia.

So we made our first entry in October 2014 and my wife left to our home country after 15 days staying in Australia.

Last month my wife filled a divorce stating that I am incapable of maintaining a married relationship and gave a list of stupid reasons which does not make any sense.

Later I found out that she is having an affair and after divorcing me she will move to Australia with her boyfriend.

This is cheating because she used me to get a PR as her boyfriend is incapable of getting a PR due to lack of education and experience. She is now dumping me and moving to Australia with her boyfriend.

Please advise that can be done to cancel her PR and report this fraud to proper authorities.

I don't want to get my PR status in trouble so please advise as I am the victim here.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

What visa do you have now ?

If your wife has PR, there is little you can do, unless the visa was obtained fraudulently and that will be hard to prove. Being unfaithful is not fraud.

Your wife might find it not so easy to sponsor someone for a partner visa under the current circumstances.


----------



## farawayfromhome (Feb 2, 2015)

CCMS said:


> What visa do you have now ?
> 
> If your wife has PR, there is little you can do, unless the visa was obtained fraudulently and that will be hard to prove. Being unfaithful is not fraud.
> 
> Your wife might find it not so easy to sponsor someone for a partner visa under the current circumstances.


Yes, my wife got a PR and she got it through me as I was the main applicant for sub class 189.

How it would be difficult for her to sponsor someone for a partner visa, please explain?


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

farawayfromhome said:


> Yes, my wife got a PR and she got it through me as I was the main applicant for sub class 189. How it would be difficult for her to sponsor someone for a partner visa, please explain?


 It will be hard for her to sponsor someone else on a partner visa, since you have sponsored her within the last 5yrs.. hope this makes sense.

pls refer to below information on "limitations to sponsorship", you will find your answer there.

http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/801-820.aspx#sub-heading-17

Your sponsorship might not be approved if you:

were sponsored for a Partner or Prospective Marriage visa within the past five years

have successfully sponsored two people for migration to Australia on a Partner or Prospective Marriage visa

have successfully sponsored another person for migration to Australia on a Partner or Prospective Marriage visa within the past five years.

Your sponsorship could still be approved in compelling circumstances, such as:

your previous partner has died or abandoned the relationship, leaving you with young children

your relationship with your current partner has been longer than two years you

and your partner have dependent children from your relationship.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

The OP did not sponsor his wife on a partner visa, so the sponsorship restriction would not apply. I was more referring to credibility issues and the fact that she hasn't actually lived in Australia. I also believe she is still married to the OP.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

You would have an incredibly difficult time proving she got her visa fraudulently. If she chooses to divorce you and later sponsor a new partner, there's nothing you can do to prevent it. As Nick has said, she may have difficulties if she hasn't yet moved to Australia and also needs to provide enough evidence of her relationship with a new partner, but that will be her concern.


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

farawayfromhome said:


> How it would be difficult for her to sponsor someone for a partner visa, please explain?


She will have to sponsor her new boyfriend as a De Facto partner. The requirement for this is they must have lived together for 12 months. So that is one big problem for them.

BUT if you really want to be difficult, don't grant her a divorce for a year or two. This should spoil her plans - she won't be able to bring another partner into Australia while she is still legally married to you.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Well she could still bring a partner into Australia even if she is still married. They could just live together for 12 months and then apply as a defacto.

But either way won't be a quick process


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

Engaus said:


> won't be a quick process


Or cheap!!! onshore partner visa is currently around $7000AUD and it's not going to get any cheaper in the 12 months they need to gather the appropriate evidence


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

LizBee said:


> BUT if you really want to be difficult, don't grant her a divorce for a year or two. This should spoil her plans - she won't be able to bring another partner into Australia while she is still legally married to you.


This is incorrect. Furthermore, we only know the OP's' side of the story, so I think we should be a bit cautious about taking sides in this issue and the type of "advice" we provide.


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

Seeing neither of you are Australians, im curious how you got a visa to immigrate originally.....

She is in n nothing you can do now....Hope immigration cracks down harder as its pretty obvious what countries stand out concerning fraud of this kind....sorry if it offends anyone but that's pretty much the truth....


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

travellor said:


> Seeing neither of you are Australians, im curious how you got a visa to immigrate originally........


Australians don't need visas! They are citizens!! Everyone who holds permant residency of Australia/a visa to live here is by default Not an Australian! Permant residence is available to not only partners of Australians but also people who have skills that the aussie job market needs. OP will have been a successful applicant for a skilled migrant visa allowing them to live and work permanently in Australia


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

travellor said:


> Seeing neither of you are Australians, im curious how you got a visa to immigrate originally..... She is in n nothing you can do now....Hope immigration cracks down harder as its pretty obvious what countries stand out concerning fraud of this kind....sorry if it offends anyone but that's pretty much the truth....


Wasn't the poster from Pakistan? That's not the country I normally think of when I think about fraud marriage visas


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

Yes valentine..thats why I asked to be sure...I know what being an Australian is all about without going into who are the true owners of the land....etc etc...

Well Chicken.....if you can be bothered read who are the regular members who have the same type of issues....The sub-continent and its neighbours stand out....as I stated its not one size shoe fits all....but it does some...


----------



## Aria (Feb 2, 2015)

travellor said:


> ...
> 
> Well Chicken.....if you can be bothered read who are the regular members who have the same type of issues....The sub-continent and its neighbours stand out....as I stated its not one size shoe fits all....but it does some...


Hear hear!


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

travellor said:


> She is in n nothing you can do now....Hope immigration cracks down harder as its pretty obvious what countries stand out concerning fraud of this kind....sorry if it offends anyone but that's pretty much the truth....


What do you suggest IMMI do without punishing the genuine couples (who are the majority of applications)?


----------



## Lisa.Scarlette (Feb 27, 2014)

travellor said:


> Seeing neither of you are Australians, im curious how you got a visa to immigrate originally.....


The OP already said he was granted a subclass 189 visa, so he is a skilled person.


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

it will b good if u see any MARA agent.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

manimehra22 said:


> it will b good if u see any MARA agent.


The visa has already been granted and validated so she has a 189 in her own right which isn't tied to her relationship with her husband. If there is no proof of visa fraud there is nothing that can be done....


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Engaus said:


> The visa has already been granted and validated so she has a 189 in her own right which isn't tied to her relationship with her husband. If there is no proof of visa fraud there is nothing that can be done....


so now the best thing he can to delay in divorce process.. 
or 
give her the mutual divorce and find any new girl... it's hard but he don't hve any other option.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

manimehra22 said:


> so now the best thing he can to delay in divorce process..
> or
> give her the mutual divorce and find any new girl... it's hard but he don't hve any other option.


He can delay the divorce for 10 years if he wanted to - it won't make a difference. She can still bring her partner into Australia under a "defacto relationship".

I'd cut my losses and move on.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Even if he can delay the divorce, what's the point? That would be simply spiteful and, in my opinion, a waste of his time and energy. And as Engaus has said, her new partner count qualify for a partner visa under a de facto relationship.

Whether the OP feels he was used for a visa may not even be relevant. There'd still need to be sufficient proof.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

travellor said:


> Yes valentine..thats why I asked to be sure...I know what being an Australian is all about without going into who are the true owners of the land....etc etc... Well Chicken.....if you can be bothered read who are the regular members who have the same type of issues....The sub-continent and its neighbours stand out....as I stated its not one size shoe fits all....but it does some...


U don't think I'm a regular here? I'm a veteran. 
Two pmv
One Mrt
One 820
Onto 801 in a year or so - I'm the Aussie

And maybe there is fraud in the subcontinent but if u care to read other threads u will see there is massive fraud in Africa too


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Aria said:


> Hear hear!


 junior members who don't know my history and haven't bothered to read my posts hear hear!


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

The conclusion for OP is clear: there is nothing he can do to cancel her visa. 

This post and the discussion is not benefiting anyone, should we close this thread?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I agree, GBP. Thread closed.


----------

